# How Much Dog Food Should I Feed My Dog?



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

HEY Eric-I have a question for you-I'm trying to figure out how many calories to feed my dog.She is a 5 year old Labrador she weighs around 70lbs-I give her 1 and a half cups of Before Grain for breakfast plus I add 2 tablespoons of fat free plain yogurt 3 tablespoons of fresh blueberries 8 baby carrots chopped and a raw egg.Then for dinner I give her a can of Turducken and a half a cup of kibble.I am getting around 1,130.00 calories are my calculations correct? I walk her a mile a day. Also she plays frisbee and runs after tennis balls. She has lost a little weight which she needed to and I expected since I switched her to grain free 2 months ago.How many calories should she be eating??


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Eric,I have a question for you- see the post above.


----------



## Aneil (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the post Eric. I'm giving my dogs about two cups per day each, they weigh about 30lbs so its nice to know I'm in line. However, my problem is that one eats more of the food than the other because she takes bigger bites and eats more quickly. So that one is overweight while the other one is right where she should be. To make the problem worse, the lighter dog is more of a grazer and eats small bites here and there so I can't really separate them just during eating time. Oh well.


----------



## laura3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello and thanks for the opportunity to ask questions. I own 2 small terriers and one bichon/poodle mix. My terriers are a bit overweight, they weigh about 24-25 lbs and probably should weight about 20 lbs; the poodle is smaller and weighs about 12-13 lbs. The problem is that I want to feed them all the same type of food but the bichon is a picky eater and only eats rice w/ chicken breast and avoids the kibble even when offered to her. I give them all a chicken breast jerky treat daily and the poodle seems to want to make a full meal of the treats, often begging for more. The Terriers' meals consist of: (divided between all 3 dogs) 1 1/2 cups of high quality kibble, 1/2 a can of high quality canned dog food. (usually chicken, but occasionally venison or lamb), and 1 cup of cooked rice with chunks of cooked chicken breast. Again this is divided to feed all 3 dogs but the bichon gets mostly the chicken and rice with a little kibble which the other 2 finish off for her. I am exercising the terriers more frequently as my schedule is now permitting it. But the "boys" are still fat. Where should I cut back from? When they are fed at 6:00 pm they finish their dinners within about 5-10 minutes, then they start looking to eat the bichon's meal since she take so long to eat. Any recommendations is greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Laura


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i cant say ive looked at the feeding recommendations on a bag of dog food in ages. it is far more critical to adjust up or down based on the dogs body condition. i see way too many fat dogs because people feed what the bag says instead of understanding what a healthy lean body shape looks like.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

So true derek. Have you been to a dog park lately. Looks like the doggy fat farm on the weekends. My vet told me for appox. every pound a dog is over weight it is the equivalent of a human being 7 pounds overweight. That really says it all, keep your dog lean....But not skinny.


----------



## JAY1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Eric.

Great post. I'm feeding my bichon 1/4 cup dry and 1/4 cup my mixture of rice, chicken or beef and carrots twice a day. She's a rescue and will not eat the dry alone so I bribe her with a mixture of regular food Any opinions ?

Jay


----------



## Michelle12 (May 18, 2010)

Just wandering what you think I should feed a 1 1/2 yr old mini schnauzer? I am now feeding her blue buffalo lamd and rice. Do you think she might need more protein? Their breed is known for pancreatits (sp) and kidney problems. She has none of these problems. Just would like som sugestions.

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Barbara_Bremen (May 25, 2010)

I have a lab/collie who is about 9 years old.I am not sure right now of her weight but she is getting heavy lately. I am not sure if I overfeed or underfeed her but I give her a can of mighty dog mixed with dry food. She was getting Alpo dry food but I recently changed to Merrick senior dry. I feed her twice a day with the dry.She may be more then 25 LBS. She is not an active dog.................Your advice would be appreciated..Barbara


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

1st off get her off the purnia. I would suggest finding a local pet store(not petco or petmart) and finding a good canned dog food such as Evanders, Fromm, Evo, Merrick etc. I feed a small amount of canned Innova puppy myself and only because he gets powdered Vitamins’s.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Merrick is great. My last GSD got heavy latter in his life and I just gave him a little less. I was told once that for every pound a dog is overweight it is the same as a person being seven pounds overweight. So 7X25 is not a pretty picture for her health. Take her for a walk, start out with just short ones but be careful and don't over do it.
Here is my dogs website I thought you might want to see him since you have a GSD. I saw that on your other post.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess I have to leave a link.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Michelle13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a 6 month 45lb. terrier/pit bull mix. I am confused as to how much I should be feeding him. Currently, I feed him more than the recommended 3 3/4 cups of food per day. I usually give him 1 1/2 - 2 cups 3 times/day. If I feed him less, he flips his bowl and brings it to my feet. I've had people tell me this is too much food and some tell me this is not enough. He is a very hyper dog and my vet says he is a healthy weight. How much is too much and should I let my dog be the judge of how much food he gets.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Michelle-The recommendation on the bag is just an estimate,all dogs are individuals.You should feed to proper body weight and adjust the amount accordingly.No one can tell you based on breed-size how much to feed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

First off, you should start getting dropping the middle meal. Go slowly, dropping a little at a time over about 6 week period. Secondly, what are you feeding?? The crappy dog foods like purnia, benicrap. Killer Roy, Pedagarbage. Royal trash, Eukanubad, Science lairs, abadgrappy you are gonna have to feed more, because a dog can't digest whats in these products very well. Now when you feed a better product like these below you well feed much less. It really depends on how active your dog is. I feed my dog anywhere from 4 1/2-6 cups a day depending on how much exercise he gets. He is also 105 pounds. Just don't let them get fat, all vets have a cart. For every one pound a dog is over weight it is like a human being 7 pounds over.
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Wild Prairie, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Go, Natural Grain Free Endurance.
6.	Blue Wilderness
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Instinct
9.	Artemis
10.	Fromm
11.	Acana, the rest of their products.
11. Evo 
The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now 
3. GO, chicken, salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. First Mate
10. Karma
11. Nature’s Logic


----------



## jeremy1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have a great dane pup that is 3.5 yrs old he was on royal canin, and have switched him to fromm 4star cuisine. he ways 45# now. I am wondering if the 3 cups/day the bag lists is enough food for this growing boy? how does fromm compare when it comes to other brands? I did alot of research and want to make sure he gets what is best
thanks jeremy


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Usually the amount on bag is more than enough. You don't want a large breed dog like that to grow to quickly. I have a GSD and he usually gets about 3/4 cup less than whats on his bag. As long as they dont seem hungry after feeding, than you should be feeding enough.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Also, better to keep your large breed on the lean side.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope you meant to say 3 1/2 months and not years. When feeding a puppy you should be very generous, but once he walks away from his food take it up. Are you still feeding 3 times or 2 times a day? And because your dog is very borne to bloat, 3 smaller meals is way better for them than once or twice. Be sure you goggle bloat and get a lot of information on this subject. Ann is correct, lean but not skinny.


----------



## chloe23 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a Cocker Spaniel I believe she's around 2 years old and weighs 32lbs. Right now I'm in the process of switching over her food. I had her on Pedigree, but then I read how horrible it was and obviously wanted to change it. My mom got suckered into buying Authority from Pet-Smart thinking it was a good brand. We had no idea that it was their brand and was just a tiny bit better than Pedigree, but still not the quality I want to feed her. Anyways she doesn't like to eat just dry food I've always fed her dry and wet. How much should I feed her of the dry and how much should I put in of the wet?


----------



## Cindy5 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have an 8 year 21.5lb old cock-a-poo who has been eating Purina Veterinary Diet "EN" food, 1 cup twice a day. She has developed anal gland problems. She has been switched to the "DCO" variety which is a fiber control food. The vet has recommended removal of her anal glands which I am trying to avoid. Two questions, is the amount I am feeding correct and can I include anything else in her diet to help with this problem.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't say, but I do know purnia is a terrible dog food. USE ONE OF THE BRANDS ON MY LIST!!!!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I always find this to be a interesting subject. There are no set rules about how much or how little to feed a dog. The guidelines on the bag are just that (a starting point). As a pet owner you have the responsibility to 1st check stools and see if the dog is properly digesting his/her diet, and from that point just use common sense. If the dog appears to be a bit on the thin side, feed a bit more, if the dog seems to be a bit overweight then simply feed less. If you apply common sense and that doesn't seem to be working then you might want to consult a vet to make sure there are not serious underlying health problems affecting the dogs inability to lose/gain weight properly. Also more importantly, make sure you provide clean drinking water daily, and allow the dog plenty of exercise, underactive dogs tend to have stress related weight issues alot as well.


----------



## AJ1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi! So I have an 8yr old rescue- she's great and we love her, but she has had a time with food allergies! For a time, she was ripping her hair out and chewing on herself, creating hotspots and sores. 
We feed a mix of canned and dry- we've tried duck, beef, venison, even grain free, all very gig quality foods. She was even allergic to EVO. Finally we have her on Science Diet canned with a grain free, minimal-ingredient dry and this seems to have really helped. (we notice a difference after almost 4 weeks) 
My question/concern is- long term, I am concerned about ingredient quality. Any better allergy food options out there? Also I'm concerned that even though the SciDi ingredients aren't stellar, the itching has been greatly eliminated. I don't want to transition her onto too many different foods if we've found something that is working.... Help? Thanks!


----------



## kvoccola (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to figure out how much to feed my dogs of homemade dog food. I make a basic mix of boiled chicken, rice and vegetables. I know it should be about an even 1/3 mix, but I am not sure how much over all. I have a 100lb Mastiff puppy and a 80lb 7yr old boxer. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

1/4 grown: 4.5 to 6.5 percent of current body weight (55 percent of adult diet)
1/2 grown: 3.5 to 5.25 percent of current body weight (88 percent of adult diet)
3/4 grown: 2.75 to 4 percent of current body weight (100+ percent of adult diet)
Fully grown: 2 to 3 percent of their body weight daily (100 percent of adult diet) 
I read this in dogaware. the have lots of details on homemade food


----------



## Sean1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 9 month old English Mastiff puppy who is currently weighing in at 175 lbs.

I currently feed him a 50-50 mix of Innova Large Breed and Orijen red. The vet said he is in great shape just growing very fast. The breeder recommended cutting his food and putting rice or potatoes in to fill so he doesn't grow to fast.

Any other recommendations? 

he is not overweight by any means, he is quite lean, last time I measured him he was 34" at the shoulders and is a very active puppy, never hear him whine or moan when hes getting up nothing like that.


----------



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the feeding guidelines are either based on very poor quality foods or are based on super active dogs. My dog is 95 lbs, gets regular walks and romps at the park, and I was feeding her 4 cups a day of high-quality dog food (4.5 on days we were super active) and she definitely gained weight. I've since cut her down to 3-3.5 cups a day (and some veggies to make her feel full) and she's lost the extra weight. 

I couldn't imagine feeding her 5-8 cups a day, like this post recommends for dogs who are 75+ lbs!


----------



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

@ Sean- I don't know if you're going to want to substitute a lot of extra grains (which has a lot of calories and not a lot of nutrients that dogs need-some grains in the diet are fine, but not a lot) your dog is definitely growing extremely fast, and you want slow and controlled growth, because it can cause a lot of bone and joint problems in a few years (which unfortunately are extremely common with giant breed dogs). I would try and cut his food and sub it with veggies and other really low calorie "filler" foods-a dog that big HAS to stay super lean and not huge growth spurts, otherwise you might have a lot of painful health problems in the pup's future....

Also, I've heard that dogs that large should not run a lot or go up and down a lot of stairs, because that's a lot of stress on such a big dog's frame and can cause joint and bone problems.


----------



## Barbara4 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 2 yr. old spayed female poodle who is the result of Toy and Miniature parents. She does not fit the weight or size guidelines for either a toy or miniature and weighs about 14 pounds as of a month ago at the vet. From her bone structure the vet thinks she should lose about a pound. I am feeding her Go Chicken Vegetable and fruit formula total of 1/4 cup a day, twice a day... so only 1/8 of a cup each meal with about a tablespoon of Evo canned no grain formula. I have completely eliminated any human treats. She gets a small chicken jerky treat a day and one or 2 mini mother hubbards which are 8 calories each. I really do not know how much is enough and she is for the first time actually eating all her food. She is moderately active and we take 3-4 20 minute walks a day and she does a lot of playing and running with other dogs. She seems really hungry at times. I would like her weight to be more like 13 pounds... am I feeding her enough?
Thanks.


----------



## Joshua_McManus (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, I have a 3 year old and a year and half year old boxers and I was wondering how much dog food should I feed them? They both eat about 3 cups a day each and there weight is from 50-70 pounds oh and the oldest is male and the youngest is female what should I do?


----------



## Jeanna (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I have a 9 yr old Shih Tzu that has ALWAYS been a picky eater. He loves people food but I really want to keep him from it. The problem is that I have tried many different dog foods both wet and dry, cheap and very expensive and there is nothing that he really likes. He even seems to prefer cat food to dog food. If I only offer him dog food, he will go so long without eating that he makes himself sick and I spend the night taking him out to eat grass. What can I do? Help!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Nothing wrong with people food as long as you cook his without and salt, pepper and other spices. You can try it raw, some people swear by raw feeding. Stay heavy on the meat side and add some vittys and he'll do fine. You can get recipes all over the internet, but that really isn't needed. Just try some stuff like carrots, sweet potatoes, meat (try to stay away from pork fat & no cooked bones) peas or whatever you eat. Tony loves raw carrot's so I'll drop them on the floor and he thinks he is making the big steal. He runs into the living room with a, look what I got, on his face and so proud of himself. Really no spices. Heck throw his in his own pan and go after it. Now Tony weighs well over a hundred pounds (107) or I would do his like that.


----------



## derrick (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey I have a german shepherd and i started taking her on runs about a month ago. We're gradually going up and now we're switching our runs to 8 miles and 4 miles everyday. She's about 70 lbs. Any ideas on how much i should be feeding her?


----------



## Bonnie5 (May 13, 2011)

I have a beagle that is over weight, I can't afford the expensive foods she's suppose to eat. I've been giving her some of her Kibbles and Bits with green beans. She needs to lose at least 5lbs she can hardly get out the dog door. I know she needs exercise but with my job and the hours I have to work, I don't have them time. i will try to walk her on the weekends, do you have any advise for me?????????????????????


----------



## Holly5 (Jun 14, 2011)

My husband fills his dogs water bowl constantly. It's a rather large bowl. His dog is a 5 yr old pug. She weighs 20 lbs. Because of the constant access to the water and her greedy appetite she can drink 2 bowls a day, causing her to have to pee approx. 5 times a day. Is there a certain amount of water to give her?


----------



## xdunlapx (Feb 9, 2013)

Holly, a dog that drinks that much water has a problem. I'd take the pug to the vet asap! Something's not right. Maybe the dog has diabetes?? Water won't make the dog gain weight, and with as much water as it's drinking it could help it lose weight really. I'd go to the vet.


----------



## Nikki8 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 12lb poodle age 5. He was 16lbs but he was overweight and I put him on a one meal a day diet and now he is at a good weight. Now I am concerned because I don't think I feed him enough. I only feed him 1/3 cup of dry dog food and 1 oz of wet. Total that is only half a cup of food. Figuring that the wet is more of a treat and is probably higher in calories and fat. He is an inside dog that gets two decent walks a day. He has a heart murmur so exercising can be hard for him. He doesn't seem hungry but he knows when it is time to eat. He wants to eat like an hour before everyday. The dog food I give him states that I should be feeding him 1 cup to 1 1/8 cups for dog food a day. My question is now that he is at a good weight should I start feeding him the 1 cup of food or stick with what I am doing?


----------



## Gloria_C (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a chihuahua mix; will be 4 yrs in a few months. He weighs approx. 17 lbs. Vet says he should be about 6 lbs lighter. I feed him wet food, sometimes dry. I would like to feed him people food because I believe it would be cheaper since I cook and a lot of food goes to waste. I would be able to cook without added salt, spices as I like bland food myself. How much should he be fed if I choose people food (needs to lose some weight), should a supplement be given? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Gloria_C (Aug 20, 2011)

Forgot to add that I also have a cat. The dog eats his food and then eats whatever the cat leftover. Also, the reason I would rather give him people food is because dog food doesn't have much meat and is loaded with fillers.


----------



## Bethany1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a puppy that is 11 weeks old and is 11 lbs how much puppy food sould I be feeding her 3 times a day?


----------



## Kevin12 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sorry Bonnie but your last sentence of "I will try to walk him on the weekends" probably says it all. The problem we have with having an obese dog, is that unlike us; the dogs don't get to choose when and how much they eat and/or exercise. But like us, the ONLY way your dog will lose weight is if you monitor his food intake, and take him for regular exercise. I know it may seem like you have no time right now, but even a 10 minute jog every morning is better than nothing. And trust me on this one, it will make you and your dog's relationship even better.I have a beagle too, and they are incessant eating machines. I used to feel guilty at the amount I feed him because I've always had bigger dogs, but every time I take him to the vet he gets a gold star for his weight ;-) I wish you luck and hope it works out great for you.


----------



## Laura8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bonnie, I think you shouldn't have a dog! They are a big responsibility- you wouldn't leave a child at home all day alone to be bored! Your poor dog must be very lonely and bored and if you did walk him more he would love you for it! Remember that we have lots of things to do but doggies only have us! We have to make sure they have things to do, and like Kevin says, even if it IS only for 10 mins, just the mental stimulation alone would do some good!


----------



## A_different_April (Oct 28, 2011)

16 week old Boston Terrier-Beagle-little bit of Pug mix breed puppy, feeding 1 Cup of Acana in the morning and 1 Cup at suppertime. He is walked twice a day at least... not too mention the day to day backyard playing with my (almost) 3 year old. Is this a proper amount? Sometimes he eats so ravenously, and looks at me still licking his chops, that I'm tempted to give him another 1/2 cup, but am aware of most dog's abilities of acting like they're starving to death! He gets a few nibbles throughout the day.. a piece of cheese, 2-3 dog treats. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Rita1 (Nov 10, 2011)

i feed my dogs people food and canned food. 2 german shepherds
10 and 13. 1 can each of morning and chicken and turkey at night.
wondering if i could cut down to canned at night, if they will eat.
want to make sure they get enough food. love my babies!


----------



## Jesse1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi I am a trainer and groomer for many large breed dogs. one thing I must stress is if you are working your dog with alot of excercise great but for instance one gentleman mentioned a 70 lb German Shephard should be eating 1700 calories a day being excercised 4-5 miles per day. That same dog overweight with significantly less excercise should be at 1000 calories. The excercise is very important.


----------



## angelasfeathers (Nov 26, 2011)

Dog Diet homemade for dog using example for 20 lb dog

Daily guidelines

PROTEINS:

1.4 lb of meat ( preferably raw and or thawed ) ; select one

Skinless chicken 

Lean ground beef

Lean ground turkey

Lamb 

fish

a few times a week add some chicken liver, heart, gizzard etc.

( optional for a healthy treat give a whole raw chicken wing , backs or necks with bones included or put in grinder ) 

CARBS:

1 cup cooked : select one

Whole brown rice

Sweet Potatoes

VEGGIES:

½ cup cooked : select 2 and rotate for variety

Broccoli

Green beans

Cauliflower

Carrots

Squash

Peas

Prepare with: recommended to add:

2 T sardines or liver ( supplies B-12,omega 3's) 3 x per week per 20 lbs

1/4 t salt substitute ( potassium chloride)

1 t vegetable oil ( virgin olive oil )

fish oil (omega 3's)

Note: Bones that are raw are not a problem ,it is cooked bones that are what cause splintering and are dangerous.


----------



## Catherine5 (Dec 31, 2011)

"If your dog weighs over 75 lbs, you will want to feed them from 5 to 8 cups of dog food per day." That is plain crazy unless the dog is running and hunting all day!
Our Lab is 80pds and we feed him 2 cups of dry food a day. He is healthy and trim. I think your numbers are totally wrong...Just a thought...


----------



## claude_carpentieri (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree, it's very important to feed your dog adequately to their level of physical activity. Of course, along with folliowing the recommended dose. And don't forget to fend off the temptation to give them that extra food...A man can be dog's best friend as long as we take good care of them


----------



## Ms.Flankenhoover (Mar 3, 2012)

my dog is really cute


----------



## Cheryl_G (Mar 17, 2012)

My 90lb Lab/G.Retriever gets 3cups in the am and 3 cups in the pm. I think he is to skinny and considering increasing it to 4 and 4. He is highly active and I just don't think he is getting enough.


----------



## [email protected]_Heart_My_Dog (Apr 29, 2012)

I have two small dogs and both love their food of course! There is definitely more to it than size when considering how much to feed them.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

my 2 dachshund 14 lbs one get 1,1/2 cup dry and 1 can wet and the 16lb one get 1,2/3 cup dry and 1 can wet so i think your numbers are of and my dogs are at a healthy weight if they eat any less they loose allot of weight


----------



## shirley_King (Jul 13, 2015)

My Basset Hound is 55-60 pounds and he is average on the activity scale. We feed him 11/2 to 2 cups daily, broken up into two meals one in the am and one in the pm. He is healthy and HappyAnd he gets the occasional homemade treat too.


----------



## Ginger_Allen (Sep 30, 2017)

We have a rescue dog who is under weigh at 33.5#s Shell eat just canned dog foods. How many cans should I give her a day to fatten her up? I also have a golden retriever who is over weight. He weights over 90#s. He eats dry dog food. How much should I feed him a day?


----------



## Gatlaw (Jul 5, 2020)

I raised a female malamute lab mix. 12 in April. She was 85 lbs and I got her down to 72. Now she's at 79. I feed her raw chicken in the morning (one piece) and a raw beef patty 4 to 6 ozs mixed with processed kale, sweet potatoe, celery and carrots at night. I add pumpkin, tomato and sometimes an egg. She loves it.







She has many fatty tumors and elevated liver numbers but is otherwise healthy, tho she is slowing down. She will walk to do her business but sometimes wants to go home right after. Any advice?


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

dogfood_admin said:


> Taking charge of your dog’s diet is a full-time job, especially since dogs seem to be constantly hungry! However, there are some common mistakes that many dog owners make in relation to feeding their dog. The most damaging of these mistakes is to feed your dog an incorrect portion size. There are many health and behavioral conditions in dogs that can be a result of over or underfeeding. To prevent this, it is essential that you are familiar with the factors that can influence how much food you should be feeding your dog.
> *AGE*
> 
> Depending on how old your dog is, you will need to adjust their feeding portion accordingly. Though some dog food formulas have a general guideline that gives you an idea of how much food your dog will need, most only cite your dog’s weight as an influential factor. As a general rule, you will have to feed your dog less as a puppy, more as an adult, and less when they are over seven years of age. This is because as your dog ages, their metabolic rate will fluctuate slightly. It’s also best that you switch formulas in each of your dog’s life stages, since this will affect your dog’s development and caloric intake.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the post.


----------

